# vid



## Chris Webster (Oct 30, 2003)

I had no involvement with this, it was sent by a friend and it may already be all over the net for all I know.....

ftp://ftp.atd.ucar.edu/pub/temp/users/cjw/DigitalRebels.wmv

It's 13Meg, so not for the bandwidth challenged.


----------



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

can't get the link to work


----------



## Chris Webster (Oct 30, 2003)

Ooops, helps to have read permission. Fixed.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

looked like fun to do....but boring to watch.....why would it be all over the net? its not paris hilton skiing pow or anything....
sorry,
aaron


----------



## Chris Webster (Oct 30, 2003)

double-a-ron said:


> looked like fun to do....but boring to watch.....why would it be all over the net? its not paris hilton skiing pow or anything....
> aaron


Uuhhh okay, I'll try to more discriminating next time. http://mountainbuzz.com/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

don't get me wrong, i sure would have liked to have been there. i still want to see paris hilton skiing pow.


----------

